
Ask HN: Is there a demand for Bookmarking app that does more than bookmarking - neversorry
I constantly find myself bookmarking interesting things only to forget about them and rarely coming back to them.<p>What I am thinking is, I build a product that:
- Let&#x27;s you bookmark to the cloud<p>- Finds related interesting bookmarks other people have and suggests to you<p>- Makes bookmarks searchable by keyword, url etc<p>- Periodically scans your history and mentions your previous bookmarks related to the subject. Also, suggests from your previous bookmarks if they are related to the page you are currently viewing<p>- sends you daily emails with interesting bookmarks which are relevant for you.<p>Wondering if this is only something I find useful or if there are others who need this.
The way it&#x27;s different from pinboard is it constantly scans what you are doing and suggests relevant content. Also reminds you everyday to look at your things you left off.
======
cleum
No

~~~
neversorry
Thanks for the insightful comment.

